# AZ Haunters halloween Party jan 28, 2012!



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

Damn it,we wont be there till August!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

mickkell said:


> Damn it,we wont be there till August!


We'll be meeting in August too, so move early August so you will be ready by the 3rd week when we are meeting!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

The haunters who came to the party


----------

